# أسس ومبادئ العمارة الإسلامية



## المهندس ماركوم (13 ديسمبر 2009)

لتوضيح مبادئ المعمار الإسلامي بإيجاز، يجب علينا متابعة تطور فن العمارة الإسلامية بداية من أيام الإسلام الأولى. ولابد أيضا أن .نتبين الفوارق بين طرز المعمار المختلفة باختلاف الإمارات والمناطق الإسلامية حتى نصل إلى تبسيط لعلم المعمار الإسلامي المعقد. 

هناك مجموعة من الطرز المختلفة للعمارة الإسلامية وتختلف حسب تاريخ ومنطقة ظهورها. وأهم الطرز المعروفة : 

- الطراز العربي البسيط: والذي يعود إلى الأيام الأولى في الإسلام 
- الطراز الأموي: يعود إلى فترة حكم الأمويين من دمشق في سوريا 
- الطراز العباسي: ينتمي للدولة العباسية التي حكمت البلاد من بغداد في العراق 

*الطرز المعمارية حسب المناطق والمقاطعات

-الطراز المراكشي و الأندلسي (الذي يعود لأهل شمال إفريقيا و الأندلس )
- الطراز الفاطمي نسبة إلى الفاطميين في مصر 
- الطراز الأيوبي نسبة إلى الأيوبيين في مصر 
- الطراز المملوكي نسبة إلى المماليك في مصر 
- الطراز السلجقي نسبة إلى سلاجقة إيران 
- الطراز الفارسي المغولي نسبة إلى مغول وسط آسيا وبلد فارس 
- الطراز الصفوي نسبة إلى الصفويين في إيران 
- الطراز الهندي المغولي نسبة إلى مغول الهند 
- الطراز التركي المغولي نسبة إلى مغول وسط آسيا 
- طراز الباشتو نسبة إلى قبائل الباشتو في أفغانستان
- الطراز العثماني

الطراز الإسلامي القديم

تميز الإسلام عند ظهوره بالبساطة الشديدة والصرامة. ولقد انعكست هاتين الخاصتين على فن العمارة الإسلامية في هذا الوقت وإذانظرنا إلى مسجد قباء والمسجد ذو القبلتين والمسجد النبوي في صورته الأولى ، فإننا نجد أمثلة لذلك الأسلوب البسيط في العمارة 
ولقد بنى الرسول (ص) المسجد النبوي على شكل ساحة كبيرة مفتوحة، غطيت بعض أجزاء منها بأوراق النخيل الموضوعة على أفرع النخيل والتي تمتد على أعمدة من النخيل، غاية في البساطة والصرامة. حتى عند التجديد، ظلت هذه المساجد على نفس بساطتهابالمقارنة بالمساجد الأخرى ولقد ظهر تأثير بساطة أيام الإسلام الأولى في مساجد البدو وقبائل الصحراء في الصحراء العربية وشمال أفريقيا 
مسجد قباء في المدينة المنورة
http://ahmadpictures.webs.com/mosque/1.jpg
الطراز الأموي :

بوفاة الرسول (ص) وانتهاء خلافة الصحابة أبو بكر وعمر وعثمان وعلي انتهى عهد البساطة والصرامة لتبدأ الدولة الأموية حكمها من الشام وعاصمتها دمشق . كانت سوريا وفلسطين وكل بلاد الشام مقاطعة مسيحية وجزء من الإمبراطورية البيزنطية. لذا تأثر الأمويون الأوائل بطراز العمارة المسيحية تأثرا كبيرا يظهر بوضوح في المسجد الأموي في دمشق. في ذلك الوقت أعيد بناء المسجد الأقصى وقبة الصخرة بطريقة تشير إلى التأثير المسيحي مع إدخال بعض خصائص العمارة الإسلامية الجديدة. أضيفت القباب والمنارات وأسلوب الديكور العربي إلى طراز العمارة المسيحي ليكونوا بذلك الطراز الأموي للعمارة. وكانت إضافة الكتابة العربية لأجزاء من القرآن الكريم أو الحديث .الشريف في زخرفة المساجد لمسة رائعة 
وتعد قبة الصخرة والمسجد الأقصى والمسجد الأموي في دمشق ومسجد القيروان (مسجد سيدي عقبة) ومسجد الزيتونة أمثلة ناطقة .(بالطراز الأموي. ولكن تبقى قبة الصخرة مثالا فريدا يستحق المشاهدة وتعد أقل تأثرا بالمعمار المسيحي (البيزنطي
لؤلؤة المعمار الإسلامي: بنيت قبة الصخرة في عام 72هجريا 691 ميلاديا أثناء حكم الأموي عبد الملك بن مروان
http://ahmadpictures.webs.com/mosque/2.jpg
الطراز العباسي :

أدى سقوط الدولة الأموية في دمشق إلى بداية عهد الدولة العباسية التي حكمت البلاد من بغداد، واحدة من أكثر المدن الإسلامية ثراء وتأثر رخاء العباسيين ببساطة الإسلام وأسلوب الأمويين في العمارة، وحضارات بابل القديمة وما بين النهرين (العراق) والفارسية 
وكون العباسيون طرازهم الخاص من القباب وطوروا المنارات الإسلامية والأموية. وللطراز العباسي أيضا شكل فريد من الأعمدة والدعامات وزخارف ما بين الدعامات على شكل قباب في المساجد الكبيرة 
أفضل الأمثلة للطراز العباسي في المساجد المسجد الجامع في سامراء ومسجد الريقة ومسجد أبي ضلف وجميعهم في العراق، وجامع .ابن طولون في القاهرة بنى جامع ابن طولون في عام 256هجريا 878ميلاديا أثناء حكم أحمد بن طولون والذي عين حاكما عباسيا على مصر ثم أعلن قيام الدولة الطولونية قي مصر عند سقوط الدولة العباسية . 
التحفة العباسية: جامع ابن طولون ، القاهرة 
منارة الجامع الفريدة تشبه منارة جامع سامراء، والأعمدة وما بينها من زخارف والقباب على الطراز البغدادي 


الطراز حسب المناطق والمقاطعات

الطراز المراكشي والأندلسي 

بعد سقوط الخلافة الأموية وتأسيس الخلافة العباسية في بغداد، هرب الأمويون إلى الأندلس وأسسوا هناك دولة مستقلة عن الدولة العباسية قي بغداد. لهذا يتشابه الطراز الأندلسي في العمارة مع الطراز الأموي في دمشق والشام عامة، ولقد تأثر الطراز الأندلسي بالطرز .المحلية البدائية أيضا

بعد سقوط الدولة الأموية في الأندلس، أصبحت الأندلس تحت الحكم الموراوي ثم المهدي في المغرب ثم الناصري الذي نقل العاصمة من البحر المتوسط إلى الأندلس. في تلك العصور الثلاثة ازدهر فن العمارة ازدهارا كبيرا وتأثر بطراز العمارة الأموي والأندلسي .والمغربي 

أدى هذا المزيج الغني إلى ظهور الطراز المراكشي، الذي ظهر ونما وازدهر على جانبي البحر المتوسط في الأندلس والمغرب. ومن .(النماذج الفريدة للمعمار المراكشي قصر الهمبرا والمدارس في المغرب (خاصة في مدينة فاس
http://ahmadpictures.webs.com/mosque/4.jpg مدرسة العطارين، فاس، المغرب

الطراز الفاطمي 

.بدأت الخلافة الفاطمية في افريكيا (تونس) ثم انتقلت إلى مصر ومنها إلى الحجاز والشام واختلفت العمارة الفاطمية اختلافا واضحا بين عصريها: العصر الفاطمي الأول 909-969 .والعصر الفاطمي الأخير 969-1171 
. 
في العصر الفاطمي الأول كان الفاطميون في شمال أفريقيا وكانت العمارة تتميز بالبساطة مع .تأثر كبير بالمعمار البربري المحلي، .والمعمار المراكشي والمعمار الأندلسي المجاورين وأحسن نموذج للمعمار في هذا العصر مسجد المهدية في العاصمة الفاطمية المهدية (تونس )
http://ahmadpictures.webs.com/mosque/5.jpg طراز بناء مسجد المهدية 

عد انتقال العاصمة الفاطمية إلى مصر، وتأسيس القاهرة، اختلف طراز العمارة اختلافا كبيرا. اختفى تأثير قبائل بربر شمال أفريقيا بمساجدهم المحلية القبلية ذات الأسلوب البسيط، وظهر تأثير المصريين الذين اعتادوا المساجد الكبيرة، الجوامع حيث يتحد مسلمو مناطق .بأكملها ويلتقون للصلاة 

اعتاد المصريون أيضا إقامة المحافل الدينية والاجتماعية والأحداث الجماعية في تلك المساجد، وكانوا يقومون بأعمالهم وتجارتهم في أسواق كبيرة أنشئت خارج المساجد. هكذا .اضطر الفاطميون إلى تغيير أسلوبهم في المعمار 

بنى الفاطميون مساجد أكبر وكان أولها الجامع الأزهر ومسجد الحاكم بأمر الله ومسجد الصالح طلائي. وجميع هذه المساجد توضح الجانب الاجتماعي الذي ميز المساجد الفاطمية، حيث كان الآلاف يحتفلون المولد النبوي، وليلة عاشوراء،وعيدي الفطر والأضحى، والأحداث الهامة الدينية و الاجتماعية والاقتصادية، خاصة أن العصر الفاطمي الثاني كان عصرا للرخاء الاجتماعي 
http://ahmadpictures.webs.com/mosque/6.jpg الجامع الأزهر: تحفة معمارية فاطمية. كان الأزهر أول مسجد بناه الفاطميون بعد تأسيس القاهرة عاصمة لهم


الطراز الأيوبي 

بعد قرنين ونصف قرن من الحكم الفاطمي، سقطت الدولة الفاطمية. وكان آخر وزراء الخليفة الفاطمي صلاح الدين الأيوبي الذي أسس الدولة الأيوبية من القاهرة ثم اتسعت لتشمل كل أنحاء مصر وبلاد الشام والحجاز. وكان هدف صلاح الدين الأول هو محاربة الصليبيين في قلب العالم الإسلامي فلسطين التي كانت مقاطعة فاطمية ثم أيوبية، ومحل نزاع وحرب بين المسلمين والمسيحيين 
وتأثر الطراز الأيوبي في البناء بالخرب واستعداداتها، فمعظم المنشآت في العصر الأيوبي كانت على درجة كبيرة من التحصين والاستعداد للحرب. تجلى ثراء العصر الأيوبي في ساحات الحرب وبناء القصور والقلاع الحصينة وجدران المدينة والتحصينات، والتجديدات .واعادة بناء المساجد والأضرحة التي دمرها الصليبيون 
ومن نماذج التحف المعمارية للعهد الأيوبي قلعة صلاح الدين في القاهرة، وقلعة حلب، وقلعة الجبل في القاهرة، والمدارس المنتشرة في مصر والتي بنيت لنشر المذهب السني في الإسلام
قلعة حلب في سوريا مثال نموذجي من القصور المحصنة و جدران المدينة التي أنشئت لحماية المدنيين من العرب والمسلمين من الحملات والغارات الصليبية


الطراز المملوكي 

بعد الأيوبيين جاء عهد المماليك الذين اشتركوا في الجهاد ضد الحملات الصليبية على فلسطين التي أصبحت مقاطعة تابعة للمماليك بعد سقوط الدولة الأيوبية. لذلك تأثر الطراز المملوكي أيضا بالحرب وان كان بدرجة أقل لأن أهداف الحرب كانت قد تحققت والقدس تحررت في عهد صلاح الدين الأيوبي. ازدهر فن العمارة الإسلامية في عصر المماليك مرة أخرى بعد تكشف ظلام الحرب وبنيت الكثير من المساجد والمدارس والأضرحة. ظل هناك بعض تأثير الحروب على العمارة في عصر المماليك لأن أوروبا أرسلت حملات صليبية إلى .مصر فبقيت المساجد والمدارس محصنة ومجهزة لمواجهة أي اعتداء أو حصار 
انقسم المجتمع المصري في عهد المماليك إلى قسمين: المملوكي (من أصل الأتراك من وسط آسيا) والمصري. كان المماليك يعملون في الجيش الأيوبي ولم تحق لهم الجنسية المصرية، فلما حكموا البلاد أعطوا أنفسهم حق المستوى الأرفع من الناس فنجد اختلافا كبيرا بين المنشآت سواء دينية أو دنيوية التي أنشئت للعامة وتلك التي أنشئت للمماليك متميزة وفنية. وتميز عصر المماليك بثراء في فنون الديكور وأعمال المعادن والخشب والفسيفساء خاصة في عمل المنابر والثريات
مسجد السلطان حسن، القاهرة، مصر 
http://ahmadpictures.webs.com/mosque/7.jpg
بني المسجد الملكي والمدرسة للمتعبدين والدارسين من المماليك، مداخله رائعة و عالية ورهيبة وجدرانه سميكة وكذلك حجراته التي .كانت تستخدم كمخازن للطعام في حالة حصار المدينة
الطراز السلجقي 
والسلاجقة هم الأتراك الذين قدموا من تركستان ووسط آسيا وعبروا بلاد فارس والعراق ليستقروا في آسيا الصغرى والأناضول ليؤسسوا الدولة المعروفة الآن بتركيا. وصل السلاجقة الأتراك إلى المناصب الرفيعة في الحكومة العباسية خاصة في العراق وإيران، .حتى تمكنوا من إعلان قيام دولتهم الخاصة في العراق وكردستان في عام1117م 
اهتم السلاجقة بالفن الإسلامي وساندوا الفنانين من المسلمين وخاصة فناني العمارة وعمال الديكور 
تميز فن العمارة السلجقي بعدد كبير من المنشآت والقباب الجميلة كبيرة الحجم ولمنارات المستقيمة الفريدة. وتطور فن المعمار في بناء الأضرحة في عصر السلاجقة وأصبح ذي أسلوب فريد. وكان الطراز الجديد في بناء الضريح يعتمد على تغطية القبر بقبة كبيرة مثبتة على أعمدة مزخرفة بآيات القرآن الكريم
يتضح الطراز السلجوقي في مسجد الجمعة في اصفهان وبعض المساجد الأخرى في غرب إيران 

http://ahmadpictures.webs.com/mosque/8.jpg

الطراز الفارسي المغولي 

انتهى عهد السلاجقة على أيدي المغول القادمين من أقصى شرق وسط آسيا. وكان المغول من قبائل البدو غير المسلمين من منغوليا وكان هدفهم فرض نمط حياتهم البدوي على غيرهم من الناس. بعد أن وصل محاربو المغول البربر إلى فلسطين، ودمروا كل ما وصلت إليه أيديهم، تاركين من ورائهم آثار الدمار والدماء في بلاد فارس والعراق وسوريا، هزموا على أيدي .المماليك في مصر 
وأثناء تقهقر المغول جهة الشرق، هداهم الله إلى دين الإسلام فأسلموا ليصبحوا من أعظم شعوب الإسلام وبعض أعظم قادة الإسلام 
أسس المغول دولتهم في فارس ووسط آسيا والهند وهكذا ظهرت طرز معمارية كثيرة وازدهرت خاصة الطراز الفارسي المغولي والهندي المغولي والتركي المغولي. ظهر الطراز الفارسي المغولي وانتشر في بلاد فارس وهناك الكثير من التحف المعمارية من هذا .الطراز في مدن اصفهان وقم ومشهد، ومدينتي المقامين الشريفين نجف وكربلاء 

تتميز المساجد في هذا الطراز بالمنارات والقباب الأقل استدارة، وأبواب المساجد على الطراز الفارسي المغولي أعلى من المساجد ومزينة بآيات القرآن الكريم والبلاطات .والفسيفساء

http://ahmadpictures.webs.com/mosque/9.jpg مسجد جوهر شاه، مشهد، إيران 

الطراز الصفوي 

بدأت الدولة الصفوية حكمها في بلاد فارس في عام 907هجريا 1502ميلاديا. اهتم الصفويون بتطوير التاريخ الفني الطويل والثري في إيران في جميع المجالات خاصة .المعمار، وهكذا نشأ الطراز الصفوي في العمارة 
. 
ويتميز بأعمال الديكور الفنية الدقيقة، ولقد تأثر بالطراز الفارسي المغولي في عمل القباب والمنارات مع إضافة الألوان والزخارف. وينفرد بالزخارف الداخلية خاصة في تزيين .الأسقف والكرانيش والأعمدة الرخامية 
. 
وأهم أمثلة طراز العمارة الصفوي مدرسة شاه في اصفهان ومسجد الإمام (مسجد الشاه) في .اصفهان

مسجد الإمام، اصفهان، إيران 
http://ahmadpictures.webs.com/mosque/10.jpg 

الطراز الهندي المغولي 

.بعد دخول المغول في الإسلام أسسوا دولهم في بلاد فارس والهند ووسط آسيا 
. 
تأثرت الحضارة المغولية في الهند كثيرا بالطبيعة الفنية للهنود والباكستانيين. وتأثرت العمارة ذات الطراز الهندي المغولي بالحضارات المغولية في فارس ووسط آسيا وبالثقافة والحياة .والعمارة الهندية 
.
والقباب في العمارة الهندية المغولية تتفرد بشكل أقل استدارة من مثيلاتها عند السلاجقة والعثمانيين. والمنارات تشبه تلك من الطراز المغولي الفارسي وكذلك المداخل. برع مغول .الهند في استخدام الرخام لما تشتهر به الهند من ثراء في خام الرخام وأحجاره 
. 
من تحف فن العمارة الهندي المغولي ضريح تاج محل في أكرا، والحصن الأحمر في دلهي، والمسجد البدشهي في باكستان، والمسجد .الجامع في دلهي، وأضرحة سلاطين المغول .وغيرها من عجائب المعمار 
التاج محل.. لؤلؤة الفن الإسلامي الهندي 
http://ahmadpictures.webs.com/mosque/11.jpg

الطراز التركستاني المغولي 

.بعد تحول المغول إلى الإسلام أسسوا دولهم في فارس والهند ووسط آسيا 
. 
كون المغول مع الأتراك في وسط آسيا واحدة من أعظم الحضارات تميزت بروعة فن العمارة والسجاد والتقاليد والثقافة. تشابه طراز العمارة التركي المغولي مع الطراز الفارسي .المغولي ولكنه تميز بألوانه الكثيرة وبشكل المنارات والقباب 
. 
كان الأتراك قد تأثروا بالسلاجقة الأتراك الذين قدموا من بادية وسط آسيا إلى آسيا الصغرى. وهكذا كانت العمارة عند الأتراك المغول مزيجا من الطرز الفارسي المغولي والصفوي .والسلجقي مع بعض الإضافات الخاصة
مدارس بخارى و سمرقند و طشقند و خيفا الى جانب مسجد خيفا الجامع و مسجد جور الأمير (مرقند القائد المغولي تيمور لنك و أبناءه) من أهم معالم الطراز المغولي في بلاد .(الترك (تركستان

ميدان رجستان في وسط سمرقند ونرى فيه طراز المداخل الفارسي المغولي، والقباب من اليمين والأمام والمنارات
(للأسف مافي صورة ) 
:طراز باشتو 
.وهو طراز معماري بسيط تميزه الموهبة الفنية التي وهبها الله للأفغان وخاصة قبائل الباشتو 
. 
والباشتو والأفغان بارعون في فن الفسيفساء والزخرف. والأمثلة على هذا الفن المعماري جامع الحرات، والمسجد الأزرق مزار الشريف، وغيرها من المساجد والأضرحة للأفغان والباشتو. وتتشابه المنارات في طراز الباشتو مع تلك من الطراز الهندي المغولي، أما .المداخل فتشبه مداخل الطراز الفارسي المغولي 
http://ahmadpictures.webs.com/mosque/111.jpg الجامع الأزرق 

الطراز العثماني

بعد الخلافة العباسية، كانت الدولة العثمانية أول خلافة إسلامية اتحدت في ظلها معظم المقاطعات الإسلامية من أقصى المغرب إلى الشرق الأوسط. والعثمانيون أتراك من أصل سلجقي من وسط آسيا. بعد استقرارهم في آسيا الصغرى احتفظ الأتراك بالقسطنطينية عاصمة للدولة البيزنطية اثر سقوطها في أيدي المسلمين، وأطلقوا عليها اسم اسلامبول أي \"مركز الإسلام\" في اللغة التركية القديمة، .وتعرف الآن باسم استانبول 
. 
أنشأ العثمانيون حضارة غنية ثقافيا وعلميا ودينيا، وكانوا امتدادا لبلاد السلاجقة في العراق وكردستان. لذا تأثرت العمارة العثمانية بالسلاجقة حتى تطابقت القباب والمنارات في الطرازين العثماني والسلجقي، ولكن العمارة العثمانية كانت أكثر سحرا وثراء لتنوع .المصادر. كان الاختلاف في الشكل الداخلي للمساجد 
. 
كان العثمانيون يتوغلون في مناطق أوروبا الغنية وفي تلك الأثناء تبنوا بعض الفنون المسيحية المختلفة وكان أهم هذه الفنون فن زخرفة الأسقف والقباب من الداخل في المساجد حتى أنه يمكننا رؤية التشابه الواضح بين مساجد العثمانيين والكنائس والكاتدرائيات في أوروبا .المسيحية 
. 
كان العثمانيون قد وصلوا إلى بلاد البلقان وهناك أقاموا مساجد أقل زخرفة من الداخل ومشابهة لمساجد السلاجقة القديمة بها منارة واحدة وتتوسطها قبة واحدة كبيرة بلا زخارف داخلية. برع العثمانيون في الأعمال الخشبية والصناعات المعدنية وصناعة السجاد، وظهرت براعتهم وموهبتهم في الأعمال الخشبية في منابر المساجد التركية الرائعة. أفضل الأمثلة للمساجد العثمانية في تركيا مسجد .السلطان أحمد ومسجد السليمانية بينما يعتبر مسجد الأدزا في فوكا (بوسنيا) مثالا جيدا للمساجد العثمانية في البلقان 
http://ahmadpictures.webs.com/mosque/13.jpg مسجد أم السلطان في استانبول


----------



## Noor.arch (30 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا .
وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك.


----------



## حليم عزيز (30 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hermione (4 مايو 2011)

شكراااااااا


----------



## omer_d (6 مايو 2011)

شكراااااااا


----------



## arch.shosha (6 مايو 2011)

شكرا يا هندسة .. جاي في وقته :77:​


----------



## محمد حمدى ناصف (15 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


[SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/14769618951089002862.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/14769618951089002862.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/14769618951089002862.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/14769618951089002862.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/14769618951089002862.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/14769618951089002862.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/14769618951089002862.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/14769618951089002862.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/14769618951089002862.gif"]

[/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL]​[/SIZE]


[SIZE=+0][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/2043871743497399936.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/2043871743497399936.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/2043871743497399936.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/2043871743497399936.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/2043871743497399936.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/2043871743497399936.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/2043871743497399936.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/2043871743497399936.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/2043871743497399936.gif"]

[/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/SIZE]​​[/SIZE]​[/SIZE]​[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]
[/SIZE]​[SIZE=+0]
[/SIZE]​[SIZE=+0]

شكرى وتقديرى [/SIZE]​


----------

